# mpeg zu dvd?

## Yonathan

nabend.

mein dvd-player unterstützt kein mpeg, jetzt will ich die filme so wandeln, dass sie von ihm abgespielt werden können, was für ein programm braucht man dafür? kann k3b das von selbst, wenn man die dateien in ein video-dvd projekt einfügt?

yona

----------

## wollja

Versuch doch mal vcdimager

```
vcdimager -t vcd(svcd)pfad zu der mpeg Datei
```

edit Achja und dann das Image mit dem Programm deiner Wahl brennen

----------

## Yonathan

es sind aber 4 filme und einer davon ist 2gb groß, das passt dohc nicht auf eine cd, denn sowas bruacht man doch bei ner svcd, oder? habe mit sowas keine erfahrung

----------

## Fauli

Nimm den KDE DVD Authoring Wizard!

----------

## Yonathan

ist das teil im portage? oder muss ich den code, der da im post ist, als ebuild abspeichern?

muss ich jetzt wirklich die kde-3.4.3 pakete wieder emergen???

```
emerge -p dvdauthorwizard

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/arts-3.4.3

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kommander-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.11

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/dvdauthorwizard-1.05
```

yona

----------

## Finswimmer

Schau dir mal tovid an.

Das ist echt sehr gut, damit kannst du dann auch gleich en DVD Menü machen.

Und du musst die MPG Streams, die eigentlich schon dvd Kompatibel sind, so umwandeln, dass die Daten max. 1024MB groß sind.

Macht aber alles tovid.

Tobi

----------

## Yonathan

@finn: prinzipiell sind mpeg dvd-fähig, aber leider kann mein player die nicht lesen  :Sad: 

darum will ich das ja wandeln.

ich werde jetzt erstmal dvdauthorwizard testen und dann sehen wir weiter. vielleicht nehme ich auch das prog von dir, obwohl das mindestens genauso viele abhängigkeiten hat, wie der dvdauthorwizard

```
emerge -p tovid

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.11

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libcdio-0.73

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/vcdimager-0.7.21

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/wxpython-2.6.1.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/lsdvd-0.10

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/tovid-0.25

```

ich habe allerdings nirgends gesehen, dass tovid mir die dateien in *.vob umwandelt.... oder ihc habe es überlesen.

lg. yona

----------

## Finswimmer

tovid -dvd -pal -in Datei -out out --> out.mpg

makexml out.mpg out.xml

makedvd out.xml

Makedvd ist wiederum bei tovid dabei

Tobi

----------

## Yonathan

das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber mpg kann mein dvd-player nicht lesen, ich hoffe es kommt jetzt, nachdem ich es das dritte mal schreibe, auch an. sry für den ungeduldigen ton...

darüber hinaus bekomme ich beim emerge von tovid folgenden fehler:

```
 /bin/install -c -m 644 './docs/man/tovid.1' '/var/tmp/portage/tovid-0.25/image/                                                             /usr/share/man/man1/tovid.1'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tovid-0.25/work/tovid-0.25'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tovid-0.25/work/tovid-0.25'

python: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory

```

yona

----------

## Finswimmer

Gut, warum er es nicht installieren will, weiß ich grade nicht.

Ich habe (noch) 0.24 drauf.

Der letzte Befehle makedvd name.xml macht aus dem mpg Stream eine klassische Dvd mi den Ordnern audio_ts und video_ts und im Letzteren sind dann die VOB Dateien.

Sorry, dass ich das so missverständlich aufgeschrieben habe.

Tobi

----------

## Yonathan

aha. gut zu wissen. danke dafür  :Smile: 

vermutlich hängt es damit zusammen, dass ich das tar.gz von tovid-0.25 runtergeladen habe, aber das ebuild von 0.24 ? könnte ja sein. habe das sowieso von diversen seiten zusammengesucht.

[edit]fehler ist raus. man musste das ebuild natürlich als version 0.24 speichern, auch wenn es das tar.gz von 0.25 runterläd[/edit]

@dvdauthorwizard:das prog ist ja ganz nett, doch leider kommt da nix brennbares bei raus  :Sad:  menü und so weiter kann erstellt werden, aber niemals angezeigt, und das iso ist 0kb groß !

wer hat mit dem teil erfahung?

yona

----------

## LinuxTom

Sorry für die Frage: Warum könnt ihr

```
media-video/dvdauthorwizard

media-video/tovid
```

mergen und ich nicht? Ich habe die 2006.0 für AMD64.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ohne Fehlermeldung ist das ziemlich schwierig zu sagen.

Aber spontan könnte es eventuell am 64Bit System liegen.

Poste doch bitte ein paar mehr Infos.

Tobi

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ohne Fehlermeldung ist das ziemlich schwierig zu sagen.

 

Da gibt es keine Fehlermeldung.

```
wiesel ~ # emerge -S tovid

Searching...

[ Results for search key : tovid ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]
```

Und gesynct habe ich auch extra. Wo sind die Pakete her?

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Aber spontan könnte es eventuell am 64Bit System liegen.

 

Und wieso finde ich die dann auch nicht auf http://packages.gentoo.org/?

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Poste doch bitte ein paar mehr Infos.

 

Hier meine Ausgabe von emerge info:

```
Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-ge

ntoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3

800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disab

led]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share

/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/

fax /usr/lib64/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/

config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr

/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control /var/s

pool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.inform

atik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download

/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-

erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp:

//ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresd

en.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/

gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht

-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/ge

ntoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/

pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/m

irror/ftp.gentoo.org/gentoo-distfiles/ http://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ftp.gen

too.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.intergenia.de "

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 3ds 64bit 7zip X X509 Xaw3d a52 aac aalib abook acl acpi activefilter

 ada adns adsl aim aimextras aliaschain allegro alsa amd amr amrr amuled ao apac

he2 apm applet aqua_theme ares arts artworkextra async athena atk audacious audi

ofile authfile authlib automount avalon avantgo avi ax25 background bash-complet

ion bashlogger bdf beagle berkdb bind-mysql binfilter bitmap-fonts bittorrent bl

 bluetooth bonobo bzip2 c3p0 cacheemu cairo calendar cdb cdda cddb cdinstall cdi

o cdparanoia cdr cdrom cgi checkpath chm chroot clamav clearcase clearpasswd cli

 clock-screen config_wizard cracklib crypt crypto_openssl css csv ctype cups cur

l cvs dba dbase dbcp devfs26 devmap dga dhcp dict dillo dio directfb disk-cache

djbfft dlz dmi dmx dnd dnsdb dpms dri dsml dssi dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi

dxr3 ecc eds emacs emacs-w3 emboss emoticon encode enscript epson escreen esd ex

if expat extensions fam fame fastbuild fax faxonly fbcon fbdev fbsplash ffmpeg f

ftw fix-connected-rt flac flash flatfile follow-xff font-server fontconfig fooma

ticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran fpx ftp fuse gd gdbm geldkarte general geometry

 gif gimp gimpprint glut glx gmp gnokii gnome gnome-print gnuplot gphoto2 gpm gr

ammar gs gstreamer gtalk gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile gzip hbci hddtemp hfs high-ints

hpn html http httpd icp icq id3 idea idn ieee1394 image imagemagick imap imlib i

nfopipe inifile inline input_devices_calcomp input_devices_joystick input_device

s_keyboard input_devices_magictouch input_devices_microtouch input_devices_mouse

 input_devices_mutouch input_devices_penmount input_devices_summa input_devices_

vmmouse input_devices_wacom ipod ipv6 irmc isdnlog j2ee jabber jack java javascr

ipt jboss jce jcs jfs jmx john joystick jp2 jpeg jpeg2k kcal kde kexi kipi lame

latex lcms ldapsam libcaca libnotify libsexy libwww lirc lm_sensors log4j logite

ch-mouse logrotate logwatch lzo lzw lzw-tiff mad math mbox mcve md5sum mem-cache

 memcache memlimit milter mime mimencode mixer mjpeg mkconfig mng motif mouse mo

zcalendar mozdevelop mozilla mozsvg mp3 mp4 mp4live mpd-mad mpeg mpeg2 mplayer m

session msn mule multi-tty multipath multiprocess musepack mysql mythtv nas ncur

ses net network neural new-login nfs njb nls nntp nptl nsplugin ntfs nvidia nvra

m oav ogg openal opengl openssl oscar pam pango pascal patch pcre pdf pdflib per

l php player png pnp pop pop3d portaudio posix pppd proxool python pyx qt quicktime

quotas quotes rar rc5 rdesktop readline recursor reiser4 reiserfs remote rlerplay

rpm samba sblive scanner scp screen sdl sensord server session sftp sid simplexml

slp smartcard smarty smp sms sndfile snmp soap sockets softfax soundtouch

sox speech speedo speex spell spl sql sse-filters ssl subp subtitles subversion

svgz swat sysfs syslog tcpd tcpmd5 tetex theora threads tiff tokenizer toolbar

truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts ucs2 udev uim underscores unicode usb

v4l v4l2 vcd vcdimager vhosts video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati

video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy

video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i810

video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_none video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia

video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage

video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx

video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo

virus-scan visualization vlm vnc voice voodoo1 voodoo2 voodoo3 voodoo5 vorbis wifi

winbind withsamplescripts wma wma123 wmf wordperfect wv wxgtk1 wxwindows x11vnc

x264 xanim xbase xchat xchatdccserver xcomposite xemacs xext xface xfs xft xgetdefault

xine xinerama xinetd xlockrc xml xml2 xmlreader xmlwriter xmms xpm xprint

xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc yahoo yv12 zapnet zapras zeroconf zip zlib zvbi

linguas_de linguas_en_GB userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS
```

[/code]

----------

## fangorn

Nochmal zur Klärung.

Dein DVD spieler KANN MPEG abspielen. Nur musst du ihm die Daten in einer Form geben, die er lesen kann.

Du hast die Wahl zwischen 

VCD: MPEG 1, 352x288 pixel, mpeg1 layer 2 audio

SVCD: MPEG2, 352x576 pixel, mpeg1 layer2 oder layer3 audio

DVD: MPEG2, 720x576 pixel, mpeg1 layer2 oder AC3 oder DTS audio

Jedes dieser Formate hat eine andere Datenstruktur, die du strikt einhalten musst, sonst erkennt sie dein Player nicht! Diese Formate werden von praktisch jedem modernen Player unterstützt. Es gibt auch noch abkömmlinge von VCD und SVCD, wobei die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dein Player die auch kann stark abnimmt.

"DIVX" taugliche Player können nebenbei auch noch Filme im .AVI format auf normalen Daten CDs/DVDs abspielen, wenn sie mit einem MPEG4 kompatiblen Codec (XVID, DIVX, ...) komprimiert wurden (sofern sie nicht auf advanced features zurückgreifen, dann sinkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder)

Wie du diese Formate erstellst kannst du hier oder bei DOOM9 oder sonstwo nachlesen.

----------

## Finswimmer

@Tom: Dir ist schon klar, dass du die ebuilds in dein Overlay kopieren musst?

Such mal im Internet nach Gentoo overlay howto.

Tobi

----------

